# New Ankona Skiff



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

From Mel....

"So....the latest skiff - carbon hybrid VE resin vacuum infused, dead silent on the pole, 5 in draft with 2 anglers and takes a 3' chop well too! Ok maybe the last part is a stretch but better than you might think for a 16'6" length, 47" at waterline, 68" at the deck."

We are still coming up with a name as it is completely different from the ShadowCast 16 it replaced. For those that weren't at the Marco Island demo day over the weekend, enjoy the pics! More information will be coming soon. Thanks to Eric Estrada for the pics!


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Can you post a link to specs and cost?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

My son Declan and I met up with Mel this past Sunday. Took the new (enter name here) skiff out. My opinion: More stable than the SC16 & SC18. Poles well. The 20 was slow as should be expected but the skiff planed off quickly. I was very impressed. We actually rev out to the limiter. I haven't stood on a poling platform for a long time. Understanding the platform was not in final production state I still had plenty of space to maneuver and felt comfortable after a bit. Water was quite high but easily poled even in 5' of water. Running and handling chop the skiff performed better than expected. Mel was running his Advent and we would crisscross his wake at all different angles. Even my son commented how well the skiff rode for what it is. Upon reflection my opinion is the core principals of Mel's design focus on achieving the spirit of a 'micrskiff'. To do more with less. This little skiff is in its element with a simple tiller, cooler/coffin box and poling platform. No more, No Less.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

southerncannuck said:


> Can you post a link to specs and cost?


Don't have any costs yet.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Sharp looking skiff!


----------



## Settin_hooks (Oct 24, 2019)

Very nice, I might be in the market soon interested in prices as well!


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> Don't have any costs yet.


Weight?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

southerncannuck said:


> Weight?


Very light....I'm guessing 300# or less.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Where does Mel find the time? Looks tippy!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Great looking ride and I would guess will be priced well.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm in the market too. Very interested in price and release date for sales. Thanks, Michael


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Hull price will be $9500, as far as production time frame with our current build schedules could be 6 months right now.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

As John stated above, hull price is $9500. You're looking at a starting price of $18-19k for a boat motor trailer package. With a 30 HP tiller. 
It is rated 30 tiller, 40 remote. 

The goal is to be production ready by September 1st. 

If anyone has any specific questions, I'm happy to answer. I ran sea trials on it all day during our Demo day last weekend.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

@paint it black - Do you have any better pics of the bottom, below the waterline area? My biggest issue with my SC16 was the low chine which had a lot of hull slap, and the lack of spray rails making for a wet ride. Curious to see if these issues were solved with this model.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

ZaneD said:


> @paint it black - Do you have any better pics of the bottom, below the waterline area? My biggest issue with my SC16 was the low chine which had a lot of hull slap, and the lack of spray rails making for a wet ride. Curious to see if these issues were solved with this model.


They brought that chine down below the water line, to eliminate the hull slap you might experience in the SC16. As for dryness, I ran it into many waves at the Demo Day and never got any spray.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Alright, just made it back from the shop. I snapped a few more photos since most guys are asking about the interior layout. It was tough to photograph because it was bright out, plus my camera lens was a little smudgy, but here you go. 

Here's the current demo boat lay out, but the production version will change a little bit. The rear deck will be made a little bit larger, and there will only be one large hatch in the back, instead of two smaller hatches. The front hatch will move up a little bit in the bow to give space for a built in large aluminum gas tank. 

Start of production is still set for September 1st, and these skiffs will likely be able to be built faster, as they are going to be built in the southern facility, where Mel is headquartered at, and they build the Savanna's and Tavernier's. Mel will be overseeing the builds of these boats, at least in the initial launch of the new model. Since Mel and Geneo are doing all the infusing over there.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's another shot.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Amazing boat from a builder that totally gets it


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

So are the other models going to be available in carbon?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

That’s a sweet little boat!


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Tunnel possible?


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Caddis said:


> Tunnel possible?


Its possible but I'd have a prolonged conversation with the person wanting it first. The general public doesn't understand all the ramifications of a tunnel.... You can get this thing to run pretty darn shallow with compression plate and prop choice. I run around Chokoloskee a lot, so I get the need to run shallow...




mrbacklash said:


> So are the other models going to be available in carbon?


Some, but bear in mind the Advent, Heron 16 Tournament and the Heron 18 are already a carbon/aramid VE lamination standard..


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

How much less draft does the carbon give you-1/4"?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

mrbacklash said:


> So are the other models going to be available in carbon?


The Heron TE already comes in carbon, as does the Advent and Savanna.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A few shots from this afternoon.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

What’s the name of this skiff? Or are they keeping as a sc v2 ?


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Has Ankona put up any videos on YouTube?


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Just a FYI: Ankona is 18months out on builds I was told.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Skiff doesn't have a name yet and the skiff in the pics doesn't have the production deck yet, it was just a one off. Doing the deck mold right now so won't be too long! Looking to start production Sept 1 and will have some more pics and vids end of the month. For now this skiff will be built at our south facility where the new 18 will be built too.

The wait time is 18 months for the Heron 16 and the other models are longer than I care for. You would think with the news saying 1.4 million workers applied for unemployment last week we would be able to get a couple of folks wanting to work but not the case. Maybe with the end of fed gravy train that might change...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Rollbar said:


> Just a FYI: Ankona is 18months out on builds I was told.


That might be the case for some models, but not this one. The wait times are because the amount of people waiting in line for a specific model. There hasn't been any orders taken on this model yet, so once it's open for orders, then the wait list for the model will begin, in sequence depending on orders for this particular model.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

paint it black said:


> That might be the case for some models, but not this one. The wait times are because the amount of people waiting in line for a specific model. There hasn't been any orders taken on this model yet, so once it's open for orders, then the wait list for the model will begin, in sequence depending on orders for this particular model.


That might be true, but unless they hire more workers for that model,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Seems to make since to me but I have no idea, just a guess.
Hope it works out for everyone.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Rollbar said:


> That might be true, but unless they hire more workers for that model,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Seems to make since to me but I have no idea, just a guess.
> Hope it works out for everyone.


The new one is built at a different facility, with different employees. And the way it works, is only one of each particular model can be laid up in a mold at a time. So while one is laid up, the same crew moves onto another mold and lays another boat up. That's why the wait list differs in between models, as there is one mold for each model. So out of 24 orders of heron's, only one heron can be built at a time. That doesn't mean a Cayenne, Advent, Shadowcast cannot be built in the same timeframe.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

paint it black said:


> The new one is built at a different facility, with different employees. And the way it works, is only one of each particular model can be laid up in a mold at a time. So while one is laid up, the same crew moves onto another mold and lays another boat up. That's why the wait list differs in between models, as there is one mold for each model. So out of 24 orders of heron's, only one heron can be built at a time. That doesn't mean a Cayenne, Advent, Shadowcast cannot be built in the same timeframe.


Good info.
I have called on 4 different models and was told the same wait time a few weeks ago-18months so I guess that is why I was confused.


----------



## Gmullek (Mar 18, 2019)

copperhead said:


> Skiff doesn't have a name yet and the skiff in the pics doesn't have the production deck yet, it was just a one off. Doing the deck mold right now so won't be too long! Looking to start production Sept 1 and will have some more pics and vids end of the month. For now this skiff will be built at our south facility where the new 18 will be built too.
> 
> The wait time is 18 months for the Heron 16 and the other models are longer than I care for. You would think with the news saying 1.4 million workers applied for unemployment last week we would be able to get a couple of folks wanting to work but not the case. Maybe with the end of fed gravy train that might change...


Just curious, what is the new 18 Mel is referring to? I’ve been really enjoying my Heron 18. Is this a new hull design different from the Heron?


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Curious? matecumbeskiffs.com


----------



## Gmullek (Mar 18, 2019)

I thought that may be what you were referring too . I think you may have mentioned that project when I was down last summer for a demo ride on the Heron. Nice looking skiff! Happy to see more cool boats coming available. Keep up the good work!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Had the pleasure of taking the new Matecumbe out for a spin today with my buddy Damian. 

It's definitely a fishy boat, I had brought a fly rod on board just because, and managed to feed a fly to two snook in the mid 30's. 
However, my 25lb tippet had other thoughts and I lost them both trying to horse them out the brush. 

I was super impressed, the skiff poled great, ran very good. Super responsive.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

My opinion would be to keep the two different sized hatches in the back with maybe drop in lines and it live well options. And make the front hatch larger! But overall the girl sits pretty. Cant wait to see it in another color or two ...


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Is the floating console a up charge or standard?


----------



## black_drum (Mar 9, 2019)

So for those keeping track at home, that’s 4 “different” companies with 11 different models and at least one model that has an 18 month wait?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

black_drum said:


> So for those keeping track at home, that’s 4 “different” companies with 11 different models and at least one model that has an 18 month wait?


I'd describe it as:
1 Family (Mel, Erin, Rory, Rose)
4 Brands (Ankona, SaltMarsh, Tavernier, Matecumbe)
13 Models 

Copperhead
Native SUV 14-17
Advent
SaltaMarsh 1444-1656
Heron 16-18
Tavernier 17
ShadowCast 16-18 (SC16 EOP)
Savannah
New Not Yet Named Skiff
Matecumbe 18.
At least I think I have all the skiffs listed.... so hard to keep up with the old man! 

Cheers


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Off topic but they really need to create and/or outsource apparel (hats, dry fits etc).
I would imagine the demand would be really high as people love their skiffs plus it would be mailbox money for them.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

iMacattack said:


> I'd describe it as:
> 1 Family (Mel, Erin, Rory, Rose)
> 4 Brands (Ankona, SaltMarsh, Tavernier, Matecumbe)
> 13 Models
> ...


Thanks,
Wonder how much this one costs?


https://www.matecumbeskiffs.com


----------



## black_drum (Mar 9, 2019)

jlindsley said:


> Off topic but they really need to create and/or outsource apparel (hats, dry fits etc).
> I would imagine the demand would be really high as people love their skiffs plus it would be mailbox money for them.


I’ve wanted a classic cotton pocket tee with that Saltmarsh logo for a while now.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Rollbar said:


> Thanks,
> Wonder how much this one costs?
> 
> 
> https://www.matecumbeskiffs.com


Matecumbe starting in the 40's.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

jlindsley said:


> Off topic but they really need to create and/or outsource apparel (hats, dry fits etc).
> I would imagine the demand would be really high as people love their skiffs plus it would be mailbox money for them.


I have done a few runs of Ankona gear in the past, from when I used to host the owners tournaments to just doing custom performance shirts and the salt marsh stickers I made a run of not too long ago. I will be at the shop this week, maybe I'll ask Erin if she wants to make a run of new shirts.

But I can easily include Ankona / Salt Marsh merch through my apparel brand: FenderPointe.com I do offer a discount code for Ankona / Salt Marsh owners, you can find it if you search the facebook group.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mike the front hatch is huge on this boat.. I’m 6’1” and I can get inside it. It’s just a big skiff


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

paint it black said:


> I have done a few runs of Ankona gear in the past, from when I used to host the owners tournaments to just doing custom performance shirts and the salt marsh stickers I made a run of not too long ago. I will be at the shop this week, maybe I'll ask Erin if she wants to make a run of new shirts.
> 
> But I can easily include Ankona / Salt Marsh merch through my apparel brand: FenderPointe.com I do offer a discount code for Ankona / Salt Marsh owners, you can find it if you search the facebook group.


That would be awesome. I’m sure we could start a separate thread on pre-orders to make it worth your while or throw it up on the fb group.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

paint it black said:


> I have done a few runs of Ankona gear in the past, from when I used to host the owners tournaments to just doing custom performance shirts and the salt marsh stickers I made a run of not too long ago. I will be at the shop this week, maybe I'll ask Erin if she wants to make a run of new shirts.
> 
> But I can easily include Ankona / Salt Marsh merch through my apparel brand: FenderPointe.com I do offer a discount code for Ankona / Salt Marsh owners, you can find it if you search the facebook group.


In for stickers and t shirt


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Mike the front hatch is huge on this boat.. I’m 6’1” and I can get inside it. It’s just a big skiff


Got you! I was just throwing pennies if you were to change anything. I dont like the idea of one big hatch on the rear for things just sliding around.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah I understand it has three back hatches with liners for that reason exactly so nothing slides around and people don’t over fill the rear of the boat like happens a lot with one big hatch back there.. two dry storage and middle livewell or three storage or one cooler one storage... you get the idea. I love the console on mine super well thought out. Also no starboard hatch nice custom fit hatch door with finished floor inside console that holds battery snug etc


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Not quite finished but getting close !!


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Not quite finished but getting close !!


That's a bada$$ looking boat!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Yeah I understand it has three back hatches with liners for that reason exactly so nothing slides around and people don’t over fill the rear of the boat like happens a lot with one big hatch back there.. two dry storage and middle livewell or three storage or one cooler one storage... you get the idea. I love the console on mine super well thought out. Also no starboard hatch nice custom fit hatch door with finished floor inside console that holds battery snug etc


He's referring to the newer Ankona skiff that has no name. The one this thread is about. The No Name Skiff.

The Matecumbe does have three rear hatches.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Aww I gotcha my mistake. I love the new lil skiff Mel and Geneo did a great job with it. Think it’s gonna be a great addition to what they offer and price is awesome for what you get.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So it's official..... The new Ankona skiff is now known as the Caicos. Fittingly, the first fish caught on it was a bonefish in Stuart of all places. 

I'm going to be picking up a Caicos tomorrow and hitting the Low Country for the next 6 days, weather permitting. 
Beaufort SC the 13-16. Then we will be in St. Augustine, 16-18. We are going to be hosting a fly tying night at North Guana Outpost Wednesday the 16th in the St Augustine area, and have the skiff to show.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

paint it black said:


> So it's official..... The new Ankona skiff is now known as the Caicos. Fittingly, the first fish caught on it was a bonefish in Stuart of all places.
> 
> I'm going to be picking up a Caicos tomorrow and hitting the Low Country for the next 6 days, weather permitting.
> Beaufort SC the 13-16. Then we will be in St. Augustine, 16-18. We are going to be hosting a fly tying night at North Guana Outpost Wednesday the 16th in the St Augustine area, and have the skiff to show.


What was the price point again?
Thanks,


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Rollbar said:


> What was the price point again?
> Thanks,


Hull price will be $9500


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

See if this works, not good at this video stuff  Side console, Zuke 40


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

WoW!
Is 40hp the max?
Thanks,


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I would think this skiff will be very popular.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Rollbar said:


> WoW!
> Is 40hp the max?
> Thanks,


For now.....we'll see.....design idea was to run with minimal hp, tiller 20 hp with 2 peeps pushes 20-21 mph and floats in nothing. Bear in mind we have the Advent for more hp/faster and rougher water with only a slight increase in draft.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

copperhead said:


> For now.....we'll see.....design idea was to run with minimal hp, tiller 20 hp with 2 peeps pushes 20-21 mph and floats in nothing. Bear in mind we have the Advent for more hp/faster and rougher water with only a slight increase in draft.


Yes and easier on the wallet w/the 20/25hp.
How fast were you running w/the 40hp?
Build times still yr+ out?
Thanks,


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

copperhead said:


> See if this works, not good at this video stuff  Side console, Zuke 40
> View attachment 156745
> View attachment 156746


I don't know much, admittedly. Is that boat hitting hard, or is that typical?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

loganlogan said:


> I don't know much, admittedly. Is that boat hitting hard, or is that typical?


No, that’s pretty good for that skiff in my estimation.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

loganlogan said:


> I don't know much, admittedly. Is that boat hitting hard, or is that typical?


Not at all especially for one familiar with fort pierce inlet on an outgoing tide.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

jlindsley said:


> Not at all especially for one familiar with fort pierce inlet on an outgoing tide.


Haulover inlet? I've seen videos on that one.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

copperhead said:


> See if this works, not good at this video stuff  Side console, Zuke 40
> View attachment 156745
> View attachment 156746


You're killing me Mel... lol


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

loganlogan said:


> Haulover inlet? I've seen videos on that one.


Ha ya that is also a bad one for sure. Let's also remember this is a technical poling skiff


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

loganlogan said:


> Haulover inlet? I've seen videos on that one.


True test right there on both incoming and outgoing.
Been through there many times on my 13' Boston whaler and other small boats, just need to know what you are doing.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If anyone wants to check out the Matecumbe or even the Caicos, we will have these on display alongside a Salt Marsh Savanna and maybe even my Advent at my booth at The Florida Boat Show this weekend, January 15-17th. The show is at the Miami Dade County Fair & Expo Center. Look for my booth C21 - Fender Pointe Fishing Co.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

paint it black said:


> If anyone wants to check out the Matecumbe or even the Caicos, we will have these on display alongside a Salt Marsh Savanna and maybe even my Advent at my booth at The Florida Boat Show this weekend, January 15-17th. The show is at the Miami Dade County Fair & Expo Center. Look for my booth C21 - Fender Pointe Fishing Co.


I replied on a different thread. I got it here, thanks.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

How come there is 2 rear hatches in this model ?




Shadowcast said:


> From Mel....
> 
> "So....the latest skiff - carbon hybrid VE resin vacuum infused, dead silent on the pole, 5 in draft with 2 anglers and takes a 3' chop well too! Ok maybe the last part is a stretch but better than you might think for a 16'6" length, 47" at waterline, 68" at the deck."
> 
> ...


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

paint it black said:


> Here's another shot.
> View attachment 150446


How come there is 2 hatches on this model and not in the current version


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Jorgerivadeneira said:


> How come there is 2 hatches on this model and not in the current version


Custom built per the customer's request (and ability to pay for it


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

copperhead said:


> Custom built per the customer's request (and ability to pay for it


Oh sweet. Thanks for the reply. So that means I can also get it custom made.


----------

